# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Erreur quand la requete ne trouve pas le rsultat

## GeantBioHazard

Bonsoir,

Voila j'utilie un formulaire en JSP qui appelle a travers plusieurs mthodes ce code 


```

```

Donc mon probleme est que quand il ne trouve pas le bon login et mdp tapez par l'user il me met cette erreur :

javax.servlet.ServletException: #{UtilisateurPoster.authentificationUser}: javax.ejb.EJBException: nested exception is: java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is: 
	java.rmi.RemoteException: null; nested exception is: 
	javax.ejb.TransactionRolledbackLocalException: Exception thrown from bean; nested exception is: javax.persistence.NoResultException: getSingleResult() did not retrieve any entities.
root cause 

la methode appeller une fois le formulaire remplit est :



```

```

Merci d'avance

----------


## fr1man

C'est un peu normal, puisque dans la doc, on voit que la mthode lance une exception s'il n'y a pas de rsultat lors de la requte.

http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/ej...SingleResult()

Si tu ne veux pas d'exception, utilise la mthode getResultList() et rcupre le premier lment s'il existe.

----------

